# Islands: The big ones



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Well in this one we have the greater, as i say in the other, it's subjective and i don't post pics.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

You didn't include one of the very best, Crete


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^^

and Corsica.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

That was because Crete is included in Aegean Islands, in the other thread; and Corsica... well i didn't want to overepresent the meds islands.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

java for sure


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

without a doubt... japan's honshu


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

North Island, NZ


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Most Mysterious : Borneo
Most Advance : Honsyu
Most Powerful : Great Britain
Most Cultural : Java
Most Retro : Cuba
Most Beautiful : New Zealand


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Java The World's most Populous island..my born home


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2009)

Java....for sure


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Bentag said:


> That was because Crete is included in Aegean Islands, in the other thread; and Corsica... well i didn't want to overepresent the meds islands.


What thread??? And Crete isn't really considered an Aegean island, it is in it's own sea, Sea of Crete south of Aegean archipelago


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Java...!


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

And where is Bali ?, I know it's not big but hey, i'm sure every body knows that magnificent island.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

I would've voted for *Hawai'i*


----------



## xavien05 (Oct 5, 2008)

Iceland is ma travel dream !!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Tierra del Fuego and Chiloé islands (biggest islands in South America) should be there...


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Where's any of the Hawaiian Islands? Oahu is THE best island in the world.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Britain of course


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

Cube, to have a great holidays on does white sand beaches.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Burberry said:


> Cube, to have a great holidays on does white sand beaches.


I personally prefer Spheres and Pyramids to Cubes.

:lol:


----------

